# Generate Full LL skip?



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 9, 2009)

OK. so keep solving your cubes like regular until you get some easy OLL/PLL then do the PLL, correct AUF, do the OLL, correct AUF (OLL) then do the scramble (remember to do it correctly) and also make sure to take notes of your cross and F2L so you can do them exactly the same (as doing them differently would result in a different O/PLL). This SHOULD work, unless I got something backwards


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 9, 2009)

Still need to check this, but it'll work if you:

 Invert your final AUF
 Inverted PLL
 Invert your PLL AUF
 Inverted OLL
 Invert your OLL AUF
 Scramble cube

The initial inverted LL moves have no effect on your scrambled F2L, and so you should see exactly the same F2L as before. The initial inversion of your LL is cancelled by the scramble.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 9, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Still need to check this, but it'll work if you:
> 
> Invert your final AUF
> Inverted PLL
> ...



I think that works... I just wasn't sure if you should invert it or not because then if you have a cycle (G, U, A...) then it'll be the second one, because you're supposed to DO a PLL at the end, you should DO the PLL at the beginning right? I'm still confused about this but I hope you see my logic...


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 9, 2009)

Actually yeah, what was I thinkin??  The scramble does OLL/PLL inverted so yeah, do the OLL/PLL algs that you did, scramble, then solve. Nice trick to fool ppl into thinking you have a lucky cube


----------



## Logan (Jun 10, 2009)

Is it me or does this seem really confusing? :confused:


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 10, 2009)

Logan said:


> Is it me or does this seem really confusing? :confused:



Nah, it's just you... 
Actually, is pretty confusing... but it's hard to do in real life because it's really hard to look at your notes etc when you're solving... You have to do EVERYTHING exactly right, I havn't tried it yet, because I didn't have enough time, but I will as soon as I can.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 10, 2009)

I couldn't get this to work. I have no problem memorizing the exact moves that I did. I got a scramble with an OLL and PLL both with no AUF. So I solved it, Did the PLL, then the OLL, then re-scrambled and solved exactly the same way and got no skips. I tried it a few different ways, I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's an example:

Scramble: D U2 L U2 R D2 L' D' F2 R' F U L D' 

Solving with ZZ:

EOLine: D2 F2 D' F
F2L: L' R U' R2 U' L2 R U2 R2 U' R' U R U L U L' U' L2 U L U' L U L' U2 L U L'
AUF: U
OLL: R2' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
AUF: U2
PLL: R U' L' U R' U' R U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L
AUF: U

Now, to create the LL skip, start with a solved cube and do the your LL algs exactly as you did them so for this case:

AUF: U
OLL: R2' D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
AUF: U2
PLL: R U' L' U R' U' R U' L U R' U2 L' U2 L
AUF: U

.. then scramble as before: D U2 L U2 R D2 L' D' F2 R' F U L D' 

Now if you solve using:

EOLine: D2 F2 D' F
F2L: L' R U' R2 U' L2 R U2 R2 U' R' U R U L U L' U' L2 U L U' L U L' U2 L U L'

... hay presto! You have an LL skip


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 10, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I couldn't get this to work. I have no problem memorizing the exact moves that I did. I got a scramble with an OLL and PLL both with no AUF. So I solved it, Did the PLL, then the OLL, then re-scrambled and solved exactly the same way and got no skips. I tried it a few different ways, I couldn't figure it out.


Do it in the exact same sequence as you did the solve, so OLL, followed by PLL.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, OLL then PLL? You both said it the other way around.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea, I initially thought you need to invert your LL algs, but then my a*** hit my face when I realised that the scramble does the inverse of your solve. 

Theory-wise if you imagine the scramble is some sequence of moves Z, F2L is some sequence of moves X, and the LL is another sequence of moves Y.
The whole solve is the sequence X Y, and the scramble Z is equivalent to the inverse of your solve so can be generated by the sequence Y' X', thus:

Z = Y' X'

In this technique you're setting up the cube with the sequence of moves Y Z, which is equivalent to Y Y' X'. Because Y and Y' cancel, you're really just setting up X'. More concisely: 

Y Z = Y (Y' X') = X'

Since X' is the exact inverse of your F2L, applying your F2L exactly as it was results in solving the cube completely!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 10, 2009)

What's wrong with the standard method of reverse-solving F2L from a solved cube and letting Cube Explorer generate a scramble for that state?


----------



## mrCage (Jun 10, 2009)

What would be the purpose of this exercise be? Trying to impress your partner?

That's about as lame as reversing a scrambling video or practising a short solve over and over until you can do it really fast.

Per


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> What's wrong with the standard method of reverse-solving F2L from a solved cube and letting Cube Explorer generate a scramble for that state?


It requires Cube Explorer 



mrCage said:


> What would be the purpose of this exercise be? Trying to impress your partner?
> 
> That's about as lame as reversing a scrambling video or practising a short solve over and over until you can do it really fast.
> 
> Per





It seems like a nice way of 'encoding' your F2L solve. It could be used to hide an optimal F2L in a scramble. If you're good at FM you get an LL skip bonus


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 11, 2009)

Man... I didn't think it was OLL then PLL, but I guess you're right... because If you did it my way... you would end up with double PLL and some weird OLL (I've been trying all of today and yesterday >.<)


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 11, 2009)

How do you get double PLL?


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 11, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> How do you get double PLL?



a PLL where if it were a 3 cycle, it would be the other way (anti-3 cycle)
I just did a haphazard way of explaining it didn't I?

anyway, You also end up with a strange OLL, (if you had the sune, etc, it's NOT a sune... maybe an anti-sune or diagonals or something random)


----------

